# Concrete work needed



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

First off I have someone lined up, but feel the price is way to high per square foot. I'm building a 24'x30' Ace metal building, Ihave my permit, building plans(including slab plans), and my dirt work is complete. If you might be interested or know someone please let me know. If you have had a slab poured lately how much did you pay per square foot (mud and labor). Thanks


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Try Sniper... I know he used to do small jobs like this.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

My uncle just had a driveway poured. The crew did all the digging, put up form boards, and poured/finished, for somewhere around $1.50-2.00/sq. ft. I had some poured about 2.5 years ago and it was $1.30/sq. ft.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

A shed will cost around 75 cents to a $1 MORE per sq then a driveway because it is finished instead of broomed. From my calculations you should be able to get it done for $3200 or less. 

That is all awesoming the foundation is ready to pour.

WHy that number. 16 cubic yards, 13.5 for the slab and rest for the ramp to drive into it. Calculating mud at $150 a yard, think it runs $130 to the public, and $1.50 a sq for labor. It may be $2 per sq but the calculating of the higher mud willadjust for this. Again if they have to frame it add another $1 per sq.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! The guy thats line up to do the work will form it, pour it, buy and put the rebar in it, the moisture barrier, bolts, buy the mud, and finish it for $2900.00. That comes out to be $4.00 a square foot, his price does not include a ramp or any type of pad at the door ways. Now he is wanting to charge a little more because the south side footer will have to be about 20 inches do to the fall of my land. 3000 psi is going for $91.00 a yard at USA Ready Mix. I'm not sure if I'm bound to a contract with him or not, Ace metal building does not do concrete work or erect the building they simple recommend someone and he came out.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a fair price but I would check with Sniper anyways. If mud is only $91 a yard. That threw my price off by a grand.


----------

